# Ebay fee's



## kev0810 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello all,

I'm selling my TT on auto trader at the moment but also considering sticking it on ebay. I've never sold anything on ebay and would like to know if anyone can explain the fee's encountered if the sale is successful.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This should help.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/help/selling/fee ... es?id=4364
_Final value fees
When your item sells, you pay 10% of the final transaction value, including postage. We call this a final value fee. We cap final value fees so you'll never pay more than £250 for a single item.

If your item doesn't sell you usually don't pay a final value fee. However, if you offer or reference your contact information to another user or ask a buyer for their contact information, in the context of buying or selling outside of eBay, we charge a final value fee for introducing you to the buyer. In this case, the final value fee is based on the higher of the fixed price, auction start price, Buy it now price, reserve price or the price identified between the buyer and seller.
_
Hoggy.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Its different for a car, if you put it on a classified its like £15 or something for 30 days on ebay, you cant do them as auctions though its like a normal car advert. You dont pay any fees when sold then.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

As Danny has said it's currently £11.99 for a classified advert, this will rise to £14.99 after the 1st April 2020.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/help/selling/fee ... es?id=4127


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

kev0810 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm selling my TT on auto trader at the moment but also considering sticking it on ebay. I've never sold anything on ebay and would like to know if anyone can explain the fee's encountered if the sale is successful.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Facebook marketplace is pretty good for selling, its free too.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

bigchunk said:


> kev0810 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Facebook marketplace can be quite tiresome when trying to sell, too many muppets on there with names that score over 100pts in scrabble asking for your last price, or don't show up


----------



## skella45 (Oct 30, 2019)

Could always try places like gumtree and shpock as they are free.


----------



## kev0810 (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for their replies. Not a great timing to start selling a car! Gumtree are now charging for some ad's when it comes to car but might be worth a try!


----------

